# Batteries Power New Talk of Cheating in Cycling



## bikky goat1 (May 13, 2010)

This is in New York Time

Fabian Cancellara’s decisive wins in two of this spring’s most 
important races have a novel twist: the Swiss star is being accused of 
using a tiny electric motor to help power his legs.

http://nyti.ms/askuxC


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dumb theories are dumb.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Where can I get one?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

This again?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Where can I get one?


For $4000, I think you could get some juice that does more.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Shouldn't this go in the doping section?
Originally I thought it couldn't help enough for a race, but 100w can make a difference.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Undoubtably, as technology advances, things like this will be a real possibility. Race officials will at some point have to inspect the winning bikes, and perhaps also do a random check of other's bikes in a race.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Peanya said:


> Shouldn't this go in the doping section?
> Originally I thought it couldn't help enough for a race, but 100w can make a difference.


It already is in the doping section. The thread is a week old already or older. I guess the OP doesn't visit there. Can't blame them really.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> Dumb theories are dumb.


I truly don't believe Cancellara was using this device. But the dumb theory statement maybe overdoing it a bit. athletes will do a crazy lot to win even once or twice. Again, Fabian has won many times before and has the known strengths to win races like the classics, but if it was an unknown rider who won, and the allegations came up, what would we all be saying?


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

"It’s so stupid I’m speechless" - Fabian Cancellara


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Keski said:


> It already is in the doping section. The thread is a week old already or older. I guess the OP doesn't visit there. Can't blame them really.


Sure we can.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*What he said*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Where can I get one?


nmnmnm


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mmm,

maybe dumb, maybe stupid.

But when I watched ( live ) Cancellara drop Boonen on the RVV easily, and climb sitting that ramp I had my doubts...

Cancellara is not a climber right ? even climbers need to stand up and push to get over ramps like that one. Cancellara just sits and keeps pedaling high cadence..... How is he not winning mountain stages then ?

Same on the attack at the PR, he didn't changed position or went off the saddle to accelerate, just sit and pedal high cadence and left all the field behind....

Too good to be true ?


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> mmm,
> 
> maybe dumb, maybe stupid.
> 
> ...


Good Lord. Go rent a DVD with Jan Ullrich in the Alps and then get back to us.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> mmm,
> 
> maybe dumb, maybe stupid.
> 
> ...


He dropped Boonen like that because Boonen isn't a climber.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm going to install super magnets near to finish line to pull my steel bike across the line. I'll blow past those wimps riding plastic bikes like they were standing still.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> magnets .


how do they work?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> how do they work?



Bullet Train style. Or the French TGV.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Does Trek makes gud Magnits?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> how do they work?


They have little magical elves inside that really suck.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Does Trek makes gud Magnits?


dem essplode


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*3 Possibilities*



Salsa_Lover said:


> mmm,
> 
> maybe dumb, maybe stupid.
> 
> ...


He's uber-fit, he's doping, he's riding with battery assist.

bt


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Bullet Train style. Or the French TGV.


TGV is on tracks.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Just watched this on youtube. I'm not about to say I believe the battery-powered bicycle theory, but they make a valid case that it's possible. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE&feature=related


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ridiculous.

///I need one.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

AJL said:


> TGV is on tracks.



Maglev


----------

